# Hand warmer works



## ssmith (Nov 1, 2017)

Got a Celetron lithium battery hand warmer/ phone charger. The hand warmer works great. Save
s buying hot hands. Takes six hours or so to charge. Haven't tried to charge phone. Pleased


----------



## coltday (Nov 1, 2017)

Charges phone very well!


----------

